# The Nintendo handheld family is one of jealous siblings and ignored grandparents



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 29, 2009)

Here comes the DSi LL.





_The new hardware, due in stores across Japan come November 21st for 20,000Â¥, will be available in three colours; Natural White, Dark Brown, and Wine Red. The new system will feature a larger 4.2 inch screen, a full size stylus, and an extended battery life ranging from 13 to 17 hours on the system's lowest energy settings._


:I Nintendo are being assholes. I was pretty content with the original tbh.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

lol.  I don't like DSi to begin with.  Also that must be Wine Red in that picture.  It's ugly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

. . . . . .






>:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

Also it seems like the DSi just came out...  Does the DSi fail that bad?

Edit:


> Wikipedia-
> The console was first released in Japan on November 1, 2008


So it's only been a year since the original DSi launched in Japan...


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 29, 2009)

If most of the games were designed to fit on the older screen, what will they look like stretched out on this new screen?... I'm hoping that "stretching" won't be the case...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> If most of the games were designed to fit on the older screen, what will they look like stretched out on this new screen?... I'm hoping that "stretching" won't be the case...



What happens when you switch from a 12" TV screen to a 32" TV screen? :V


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What happens when you switch from a 12" TV screen to a 32" TV screen? :V



Depends on the resolution of what you're watching.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 29, 2009)

wait... tyeyre re-making the DSI???


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 29, 2009)

Monkeykitten said:


> Depends on the resolution of what you're watching.


 
I don't think you get it.

The resolution of all DS and DSi screens is EXACTLY THE SAME. They are just physically larger, so the pixels are larger. Understand now?

The DSi LL is in no way a hardware upgrade from the DSi except that it's bigger.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't think you get it.
> 
> The resolution of all DS and DSi screens is EXACTLY THE SAME. They are just physically larger, so the pixels are larger. Understand now?
> 
> The DSi LL is in no way a hardware upgrade from the DSi except that it's bigger.



So they can charge more money for it, right?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't think you get it.
> 
> The resolution of all DS and DSi screens is EXACTLY THE SAME. They are just physically larger, so the pixels are larger. Understand now?
> 
> The DSi LL is in no way a hardware upgrade from the DSi except that it's bigger.



exactly. its like having 2 run of the mill LCD TVs, one with 32" and one with 40". both of them have a maximum resolution of 1366*768 but at the same time the size is totally different. only the pixels are bigger.

in my opinion this is a bad move from nintendo... with this they screw with everyone who already bought a DSi =/


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't think you get it.
> 
> The resolution of all DS and DSi screens is EXACTLY THE SAME. They are just physically larger, so the pixels are larger. Understand now?
> 
> The DSi LL is in no way a hardware upgrade from the DSi except that it's bigger.



Well if the screen resolution is the same, then that is exactly what I was expecting: larger pixels. If the screen resolution was higher but the image wasn't, you'd get a shitty looking image (and it's possible that with some games larger pixels would make it look crappy). I don't know, this probably doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 29, 2009)

Wait what? Are yo kidding me?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 29, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So they can charge more money for it, right?


 
I assume it's because some people would have a preference for a larger screen. It doesn't seem that the DSi is being replaced by the DSi LL but rather augmented. The price isn't much higher either.

Â¥18 000 ($196) for the DS and Â¥20 000 ($218) for the DSi LL. So about $20 difference if you exchange it for US dollars.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm waiting for a view of the bottom half of it because I'm half expecting a GBA slot or something because re-releasing it just for the bigger screen seems like a waste of time. 

But I guess if it's for profit's sake Nintendo is a dick anyway. Fuck them.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 29, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5393164/first-true-dsi-ll-vs-dsi-vs-ds-lite-comparison-pic

There we go. A little more detailed views.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 29, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Wait what? Are yo kidding me?



This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sorry I still love my Gameboy BRICK, Gameboy advance my regular DS, no need for slight upgraded cousins


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 29, 2009)

How many different versions of the Gameboy were there? 2. GBC? 1. GBA? 3. DS? OVER 9000.

Yes, I know that was bad. But by the time they get around to making the next handheld console, I bet that's gonna be close enough to fact.


This kind of crap pisses me off. Nintendo could be spending their valuable time and money on things fans would actually enjoy, such as... I dunno, good games? Instead, they spend it making the DSi bigger. Whoop-de-do.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 29, 2009)

Want... Because I nevet got the original one.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> How many different versions of the Gameboy were there?* 2. GBC? 1. GBA?* 3. DS? OVER 9000.
> 
> Yes, I know that was bad. But by the time they get around to making the next handheld console, I bet that's gonna be close enough to fact.
> 
> ...



Three, actually. You forgot the original Gameboy. =)

And why does this whole "doing what we want and not listening to customers" thing sound so familiar...? >.>


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 29, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Three, actually. You forgot the original Gameboy. =)
> 
> And why does this whole "doing what we want and not listening to customers" thing sound so familiar...? >.>


Ahh, no I didn't forget the original Gameboy. I said there were 2 versions of the Gameboy, 1 version of the GBC, and 3 versions of the GBA. >.>

At least, that is, if I'm correct about it. List below:
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 29, 2009)

They had still some stuff between Gameboy and Pocket IIRC.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 29, 2009)

Still can't beat the original GBO Tetris. They may as well stop trying.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They had still some stuff between Gameboy and Pocket IIRC.



Nope.  Play it Loud! doesn't count.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_line


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 30, 2009)

I was going to make a rant about this and laugh at all the nintendo fanboys who're getting cheated out of their money.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I was going to make a rant about this and laugh at all the nintendo fanboys who're getting cheated out of their money.



The only people getting cheated out of their money are the people stupid enough to buy one of these.  You don't need one to play new releases.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The only people getting cheated out of their money are the people stupid enough to buy one of these.  You don't need one to play new releases.



How much is the regular one?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The only people getting cheated out of their money are the people stupid enough to buy one of these.  You don't need one to play new releases.


Nah, but the collectors will have another one to buy, so will the fanboys who want a bigger screen.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> How much is the regular one?



The DS Regular? Beats me, fucking google it.


----------



## Kipple (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not being strong-armed into buying it so this means nothing. Pretty content with the Lite. I can't really imagine old folks scrambling to pick this one up.

But hey, wow, a couple of you guys sure get really peeved over handheld video gaming. Save your blood pressure and let the profit (or lack thereof) speak for itself. At the very least, the move is totally worth it for sucking collectors dry. :>


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 30, 2009)

Nah, dsi, and on it. sorry.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sticking with my DS Lite until it breaks, and if I can still buy new ones at that point in time, I'm getting another one of those. Fuck DSi's in all their forms. FUCK THEM IN THE ASS.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 30, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm sticking with my DS Lite until it breaks, and if I can still buy new ones at that point in time, I'm getting another one of those. Fuck DSi's in all their forms. FUCK THEM IN THE ASS.


DSis don't have asses. That feature didn't carry over from the DS Lite, remember? 

Yeah, I mean the GBA cart slot


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2009)

its simple Two parallel models of the same product ne cheaper and smaller screen and one more expensive with a bigger screen. One compact. One less compact.  It does not take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## Corto (Oct 30, 2009)

Who the hell buys this? I would be too afraid to keep it on my pocked, sit on it and break it in half. That thing looks ridicously delicate.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 30, 2009)

Kipple said:


> I'm not being strong-armed into buying it so this means nothing. Pretty content with the Lite. I can't really imagine old folks scrambling to pick this one up.
> 
> But hey, wow, a couple of you guys sure get really peeved over handheld video gaming. Save your blood pressure and let the profit (or lack thereof) speak for itself. At the very least, the move is totally worth it for sucking collectors dry. :>



This.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 30, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> DSis don't have asses. That feature didn't carry over from the DS Lite, remember?
> 
> Yeah, I mean the GBA cart slot



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

lolololol


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> The DSi LL is in no way a hardware upgrade from the DSi except that it's bigger.


Next question:  Is the distance between the screens the same or different, and are we talking in absolute measurements or in proportion to the original?

Only first-party DS games ever seemed to take into account that when you pan a single display across two screens there's actually a gap between them.  Not that it's a deal-breaking flaw when 3rd parties don't, but....



Corto said:


> Who the hell buys this? I would be too afraid to keep it on my pocked, sit on it and break it in half. That thing looks ridicously delicate.


Sheesh, this is *Nintendo* hardware we're talking about it.  If you somehow sit on your DSi, the only thing breaking in half will be your chair


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They had still some stuff between Gameboy and Pocket IIRC.


 Gameboy Light?


----------



## Holsety (Oct 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> Who the hell buys this? I would be too afraid to keep it on my pocked, sit on it and break it in half. That thing looks ridicously delicate.


Im questioning if this new one even fits in your pocket


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea, the new LL & XL are pretty useless, can't believe they wasted their budget on this


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 30, 2009)

And even now Nintendo sees their profits dwindling by 60%... LOLOLOL


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, the new LL & XL are pretty useless, can't believe they wasted their budget on this


Well, believe it or not there are some people who actually preferred original Xbox's bulky controllers over the smaller, more popular versions that came later.

To each their own.  If you *don't* have a DSi already, being able to get it in physically different sizes (small/medium/large) can be a good thing.

It's not like it's replacing the DS or anything.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

for me the new nintendo is great


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2009)

So they're saying now that the bigger screens are also for letting others watch. ... Brilliant.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 30, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I'm sticking with my DS Lite until it breaks, and if I can still buy new ones at that point in time, I'm getting another one of those. Fuck DSi's in all their forms. FUCK THEM IN THE ASS.



yeah, this.

Why fix what isn't broken? I wish they'd bring back the way the buttons/D-pad felt on the original DS, though.  The DSLite buttons/D-pad feel chintzy.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Gameboy Light?



Came after the Pocket, and was also Japan only, so it doesn't count anyways.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 31, 2009)

But what keeps them from doing it again?

It's not the matter of you having a choice, but the principal.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 31, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's not the matter of you having a choice, but the *[principle]*


Grammar check


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah thanks.

Damn principals!


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 1, 2009)

Runefox said:


> http://kotaku.com/5393164/first-true-dsi-ll-vs-dsi-vs-ds-lite-comparison-pic
> 
> There we go. A little more detailed views.



HOLY BALLS THIS THING IS HUGE

Seriously, I... I don't even know why you'd want something that big in your pocket.

I'm sticking to my DSLite, thank you.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 1, 2009)

How many goddamn DSes do we need?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 1, 2009)

Glaice said:


> How many goddamn DSes do we need?


According to Nintendo, you need four variations of every handheld console. 
Normal consoles you only need one edition of though (unless you count the NES->SNES but those were totally different)

We should be getting the next handheld out of Nintendo in about 2 years is my guess.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually, the NES/SNES had two variations each.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 2, 2009)

1 the new DSiLL thingy looks bad colored
2 it looks to be BIGGER than the first generation DS
3 it looks clunkier and heavier, while the DSi is suposed to be a lighterweight than the DS

so in the end ill stick with the DSi when i make my tradein


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 2, 2009)

eh psp better


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 3, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> eh psp better


 Lol wut.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 3, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> eh psp better


and a Dreamcast is better than a PSP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 3, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> and a Dreamcast is better than a PSP


 Go away, CC.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> and a Dreamcast is better than a PSP



Owning both, I can say that the PSP is the superior homebrew console, even if you need to jump through hoops to get it that way.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Owning both, I can say that the PSP is the superior homebrew console, even if you need to jump through hoops to get it that way.



Silly sony, always thinking you can out do us.. NEVER


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 3, 2009)

This is coming from a Nintendo fan boy:
*What
The
Fuck*
I mean really, The DSi has only been out for a year and it hasn't even touched it's potential. We only have a handful of games that even use the camera. So what does Nintendo decide to do? Make basicly a carbon copy of there previous console to mess with us.... *face palm*
    Funny that I hadn't heard of this sooner, I usually get Nintendo news and spread it like forest fire, but lately, gaming has seemed "meh" for me :/


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Silly sony, always thinking you can out do us.. NEVER



Yeah, don't get me wrong, the Dreamcast's awesome (in general!) at firing up a disc full of NES games, but there's not much beyond that unfortunately. Not much homebrew development happened since its demise - DCDivX was promising for a while, too. I once resolved to (and spent many blank CD-R's attempting to) rip my copy of The Matrix DVD and encode it to run on that. Unfortunately, after about half an hour or so, the audio gets skewed and the video starts to skip.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, the Dreamcast's awesome (in general!) at firing up a disc full of NES games, but there's not much beyond that unfortunately. Not much homebrew development happened since its demise - DCDivX was promising for a while, too. I once resolved to (and spent many blank CD-R's attempting to) rip my copy of The Matrix DVD and encode it to run on that. Unfortunately, after about half an hour or so, the audio gets skewed and the video starts to skip.



that's why things are put into sections on DVDS 

I can't code well enough for homebrew. I like my wii and psp too much to do that.. but my psp.. isn't much psp anymore XD


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

Nah, using homebrew doesn't require any coding or anything. Hell, the Dreamcast you just need to burn a disc. The PSP's a little trickier - It wasn't at first, but then Sony wisened up to it and started putting in road blocks, so it became harder and harder to actually jailbreak it. Same with the Wii, actually. The DS is pretty easy, but Nintendo is pretty much saying that the hardware for that is illegal and they're cracking down hard on distributors (even though it's your hardware and as long as you're not violating copyright law, you can do what you want with it). The whole anti-piracy thing has gotten pretty out-of-hand - I use my PSP more than ever now after homebrewizing it, and not for illegal purposes. You wouldn't believe how much better the battery life is (not to mention load times!) when you pull a UMD onto your memory stick.

Taken out of context, "pull a UMD onto your memory stick" could sound rather dirty. Or maybe I'm just tired. Either way's good to me.


----------



## Silvwolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Corto said:


> Who the hell buys this? I would be too afraid to keep it on my pocked, sit on it and break it in half. That thing looks ridicously delicate.



Why can't they make the new handhelds more durable? I've had the first DS since it came out, and it still works perfectly. Besides that, isn't a little too early to do something like this?


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 4, 2009)

psp is the only way i can get on this site


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> psp is the only way i can get on this site


I'm so sorry.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2009)

Still, at least Sony has the web browser built-in (well, more like patched on) as opposed to you requiring to purchase Opera for DS (which is free in PC).


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

I heard that the LL version was aimed at older folks who have poorer eyesight. Eh, doesn't bother me at the least. I actually like the wine red version and I want to get that one. ^^


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I heard that the LL version was aimed at older folks who have poorer eyesight. Eh, doesn't bother me at the least. I actually like the wine red version and I want to get that one. ^^



That's what they said first, then they said it was to bring a whole new handheld experience in that you could let others watch you play. Hooray!


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 6, 2009)

the psp go was a fail


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> the psp go was a fail


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Lol wut.


 Again.


----------



## Shireton (Nov 7, 2009)

The PSP Go looks horrid, and this seems bad too. I'll stick with a good old DS Lite.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 7, 2009)

Because you know, the PSP Go is supposed to replace the PSP line.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, the PSP Go isn't really on-topic, but while we're talking about it, download-only isn't the way I'd want to do things unless I could create functional backups (... says the guy who buys stuff over Steam). Not a fan of the design, either, personally. All the same, it isn't meant to replace the PSP-3000 SKU, especially due to the nature of the Go's design. Though I'm struggling to understand just what market it actually does exist in.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2009)

Same reason why the XL exists - for those who aren't "gamers".


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Same reason why the XL exists - for those who aren't "gamers".



Except the only difference between the DSi and the DSi LL/XL is that the LL/XL have much larger screens - And are the size of a standard DVD case when open.

... And the only difference between the DSi and the DS Lite is the addition of two (?!) cameras, an SD card slot, and a different UI with an MP3 player and photo viewer in an attempt to compete with the PSP in those featuresets. Oh, and the removal of the GBA slot. I'm still not sure why the DSi is necessary to begin with, what with Nintendo's image being "games only!", but... Oh, well. There it is.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2009)

Nintendo has been "games only!" in this gen?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nintendo has been "games only!" in this gen?



They were supposed to be - The DS/DS Lite was "games only!", as was the Wii (no DVD playback? No MP3 playback? Nothing?).


----------

